# Any hope for extreme water/sand damage?



## DawninWA (Jul 6, 2016)

There's a Canon 7d at the thrift store for $25.  It looks like it spent some time in the ocean.  Sand everywhere, inside the lens, everywhere.  Battery charger works, but I don't know if it was actually charging the battery (flashing orange).  I charged it (I think, I plugged it in) at the store for about 10 minutes before trying it in the camera.  Camera didn't respond, so I think it's toast.  But maybe you guys know something I don't?

Any hope for repair?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 6, 2016)

DawninWA said:


> There's a Canon 7d at the thrift store for $25.  It looks like it spent some time in the ocean.  Sand everywhere, inside the lens, everywhere.  Battery charger works, but I don't know if it was actually charging the battery (flashing orange).  I charged it (I think, I plugged it in) at the store for about 10 minutes before trying it in the camera.  Camera didn't respond, so I think it's toast.  But maybe you guys know something I don't?
> 
> Any hope for repair?



Well you can repair almost anything, question is would it cost more to repair than what it's worth?  My guess in this case would be yes - the 7d is a pretty pricey camera new, so odds are good that the original owner probably at least got an estimate for repair, and realized it would be more cost effective just to replace it.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2016)

There's very little hope for a DSLR that's had even a quick submergence in the ocean, never mind one that's spent enough time under water to get sand in all the places one should allow sand to get in a camera.  I will go out on a limb and say that there is no hope whatsoever for this body.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> There's very little hope for a DSLR that's had even a quick submergence in the ocean, never mind one that's spent enough time under water to get sand in all the places one should allow sand to get in a camera.  I will go out on a limb and say that there is no hope whatsoever for this body.



I'd say your probably right about this one.

Saltwater + DSLR = Paperweight


----------



## DawninWA (Jul 6, 2016)

Ok, thanks guys.  Kinda what I figured.


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd buy it, put it on a shelf as a warning to be careful with your kit!


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2016)

Why not just take a photo with a camera you already have of a sign that says "Be Careful With your Kit!" instead of wasting $25?


----------

